# little white worms



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

i can see them on glass!!! they are very tiny and inching around. I have notice my fish rubbing themselves on the wood. please help what do i treat them and how much?

I have Rid Ich,mela fix, jungle aquarium salt and some mardel anti fungus

PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if its those planeria worms just clean the substrate real good and the filter (in some aquarium water)

and do two or three water changes a week till there gone, there eating the food particles left over

and when you get rid of that youll get rid of the worms, most likely.

a little salt might help but try to clean it up reall good first, the worms are harmless to

your fish


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

whew i was gonna panic . i thought my baby super reds may have been infested..

thanx for the advice


----------



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

From my experience:
1: Salt treatment WILL NOT kill planaria
2: You can gravel everyday, but you'll NEVER be able to get all the planaria out of your tank. They reproduce exponentially and will eventually come back.
3: Decreasing feeding amount will not eliminate them...only reduce their numbers

I treated my tank with Mardel's Coppersafe (coppersafe introduces a controlled amount of copper 2ppm that is deadly to invertebres but not concentrated enough to harm your fish) and within 2 weeks, ALL my planaria was gone. I did weekly water changes to slowly reduce the copper concentration in my tank. It's been 3 months since I treated, and I haven't seen a planaria worm since.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

have used copper safe before will give it a try


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Keep tank clean , gravel vacuumed and remove uneaten food asap and you won't have them.they will go away without the excess food in tank.
No need for any meds .


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

yea i'm gonna take that route as i perfer less meds if not necessary. i have been leaving all plants and wood in tank to clean as there are a lot and i was lazy and this is what i got. here is a pic . Gonna clean in a few days as i just did it two days ago. gonna take some of the plants and one piece of wood out.


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

not trying to jack your thread so im just gonna add my question here too if you dont mind man.

I do have a problem with planeria too. I do water changes of 15-20% every other day and vac my sand pretty good. Also uneaten food is remove after in half an hour. I've been doing this for like 2 months since i got my 150g tank but can't still get rid of them.


----------



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

204CORD said:


> not trying to jack your thread so im just gonna add my question here too if you dont mind man.
> 
> I do have a problem with planeria too. I do water changes of 15-20% every other day and vac my sand pretty good. Also uneaten food is remove after in half an hour. I've been doing this for like 2 months since i got my 150g tank but can't still get rid of them.


 If you want to go with meds, it's your choice. Many people would choose not to, but the ONLY way to 100% eliminate them is to treat w/ coppersafe. Worked for me. I've got 7.5"-9" caribas..the copper might be more harmful if you have smaller P's. Not sure...just don't OD.


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

clean


----------

